# How many of you still use Vintage Penn Reels?



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

Like the old LongBeach, Jigmaster 500, and the classic Squidder? I still use mine and love em! Tanks!


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

I prefer new zebco


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

I've got a 500 and a Longbeach. Love 'em both.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Old Penn Reels*

I still have, and use, two Penn Squidders. I also have new(er) Mag10. I also have another bottom rod of unknown vintage. I don't know what it is except that it's a Penn reel. 

BTW; did you get a vise and still tying teasers? C2


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

got several jigmasters in a trade and am now narrowing then and getting newell spools,,,,,,,also got some tricked our handles

might be magging them if i need to

got the newell bushings and they spin great


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Kenton said:


> Wirelessly posted (Matt)
> 
> Like the old LongBeach, Jigmaster 500, and the classic Squidder? I still use mine and love em! Tanks!


Squidder,Jigmaster 500,209..............The best

Robin


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Senator +*

I have 2 Penn Squidders, 8.0 Senator, Spinfisher, (the ugly green dude about 50 years old), I have caught fish on all of them, Salmon and Steelhead on the Spinfisher, Striped Marlin on the Senator, Sailfish on the Squidder, (30 pound line out of my 12' aluminum skiff off Acupulco), Dorado, Barracuda, Bonita...








Life is GOOD!:thumbup:

Love my old Penns


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

I still have 1/0, 2/0, 3/0, 4/0, and 6/0 Penns. They might not be the prettiest reels around now but all are in good working condition. I also have a 6/0 and another smaller reel that are new in the box from the 1950s. I still use some of them for bottom fishing.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)



Charlie2 said:


> I still have, and use, two Penn Squidders. I also have new(er) Mag10. I also have another bottom rod of unknown vintage. I don't know what it is except that it's a Penn reel.
> 
> BTW; did you get a vise and still tying teasers? C2


No I never got another vise. I have been tying teasers free hand without a vise.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a old old penn reel i might be interested in selling if anyone is interested. Ill get the model number and take some pictures.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> I have a old old penn reel i might be interested in selling if anyone is interested. Ill get the model number and take some pictures.


Please do. I would be interested if the model is one that is still useful today and the price is right. Thanks.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Kenton said:


> Please do. I would be interested if the model is one that is still useful today and the price is right. Thanks.


Same here.

Bought two Penn "project reels" yesterday. Going to teach myself how to work on them.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Bought two Penn "project reels" yesterday. Going to teach myself how to work on them.


Easy as can be, the only tricky part is that damn dog ear spring! Once you learn the tricks though, its a quick break down and rebuild.


----------



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a old black 6/0 Senator and a Penn Long Beach that go on the boat EVERY trip out. They get used probbly 3 out of 4 trips by someone. They are my back up rods or we use the 6/0 that is on a OLD green True Temper solid glass rod to play with aj's sometime. Great simple workhorses


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Kenton said:


> Easy as can be, the only tricky part is that damn dog ear spring! Once you learn the tricks though, its a quick break down and rebuild.


Ha, yeah...with gas prices being what they are I want to learn as much DIY stuff as I can. Plus, it's really interesting. Kind of like making your own lures or tying flies.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Most everything you want to know about Penn repair or tune up as well as many other brands.

http://alantani.com/index.php?board=8.0


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

I am 54 years old and, was fishing offshore last weekend with two 30T's that were 25 years old, and got into a school of chick dolphin, and broke out my Penn believe it is a 912 (little gold levelwind) that I have had since I was 15, it's 39 years old !, multiple 550's, 750's,850's that are 10 yrs +, so yeah I fish with vintage Penn's.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Still use a 10/0 for shark fishing from the beach, and a 4/0 i i still use... Also have a 3/0, another 4/0, a 6/0, a 14/0,a newer 750ss, and a little 4300ssg for inshore stuff that i still use... And what is a Penn Senator 8.0??? Don't believe i'v heard of that model, do you have a pic of it i would like to see it...


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

bigone said:


> I am 54 years old and, was fishing offshore last weekend with two 30T's that were 25 years old, and got into a school of chick dolphin, and broke out my Penn believe it is a 912 (little gold levelwind) that I have had since I was 15, it's 39 years old !, multiple 550's, 750's,850's that are 10 yrs +, so yeah I fish with vintage Penn's.


I have the same little gold levelwind ans boxes of other Penn's from the 60's up. I'm 57 so I have hundreds of parts and 4 boxes of reels. I sold a bunch of them 4 years ago but still have plenty.


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

penn 49. one i use - other still has wire line. Poppy


----------

